# Your miles plan for 2015?



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

How many miles do you plan on biking in 2015?

My plan is to achieve at least 500 miles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2014)

Just under 2500 for 2014 so far, would like 3000 for 2015. Effort wise that seems to equate to around 4000 road bike miles, but I haven't had a road bike for 4 years so it could be closer and I'm just feeling age.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

I am hoping for 3000.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sounds great. Vote in the poll too!


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

I am hoping to get over 3000 in six different states.
Florida,
Georgia,
South Carolina,
North Carolina,
Colorado,
Utah!!!!
fingers crossed!


----------



## stibar01 (Mar 21, 2011)

Think the poll options need to be adjusted. Recommend starting point of 0-500 with increments of 500 miles. I ride 1k+ per year and would probably be consider minimal to most on this forum.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Did 1700 this year, shooting for 2,000 in 2015.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

stibar01 said:


> Think the poll options need to be adjusted. Recommend starting point of 0-500 with increments of 500 miles. I ride 1k+ per year and would probably be consider minimal to most on this forum.


Are you guys doing mountain biking or road biking combined? It won't let me edit the poll.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Agree that you need to up the range I think most will be 500+, I do a minimum of 60 per week commuting normally closer to 100 sometimes upwards of 150. At a minimum that's 2500 in a year. Looking at my Garmin I did 1600m on my MTB and 2,000m on my road bike in 2014 that includes a 3 week 800mile offroad / single track bikepacking trip, I plan on doing another in 2015


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Are you guys doing mountain biking or road biking combined? It won't let me edit the poll.


All Mountain


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

SimpleJon said:


> Agree that you need to up the range I think most will be 500+, I do a minimum of 60 per week commuting normally closer to 100 sometimes upwards of 150. At a minimum that's 2500 in a year. Looking at my Garmin I did 1600m on my MTB and 2,000m on my road bike in 2014 that includes a 3 week 800mile offroad / single track bikepacking trip, I plan on doing another in 2015


Thanks! I reported my post and asked for help to change it. If an admin sees this, please see my report.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*More than this year*



AshevilleMtBiker said:


> How many miles do you plan on biking in 2015?...


More than this year, which will be 4,000. I don't do road.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

My 3000 would be all mountain biking. I might do 300 miles a year on the road, if I tried.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Are you guys doing mountain biking or road biking combined? It won't let me edit the poll.


Own only MTBs, so mine will be all MTBs next year too. I commute around 105 miles a week (three days out of five) most of the riding season. That gets interrupted with work travel and weather, but it's a goal.


----------



## stibar01 (Mar 21, 2011)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Are you guys doing mountain biking or road biking combined? It won't let me edit the poll.


All mountain - don't own a road bike.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Range needs to be adjusted. I ride 3,000 - 4,500 per year. 500 miles a year is an occasional, fair weather rider.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Think your poll doesn't set the bar very high.

It is going to be a very difficult task to bypass my 7400 miles for this year...all on the mtn bike.

Before this year....4900 miles was the highest total.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I should exceed 500 miles in January!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

To not go for miles, instead for milestones in skill/ability.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

mtnbikej said:


> Think your poll doesn't set the bar very high.
> 
> It is going to be a very difficult task to bypass my 7400 miles for this year...all on the mtn bike.
> 
> Before this year....4900 miles was the highest total.


I agree. I just don't see why we can't edit the polls. I'm waiting on an admin to help me with it.


----------



## Ddeand (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm looking at 1500-1800 for next year. That's a combination of mountain, gravel, road, and commuter miles. Approximately half will be mountain biking.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I ride mtb/road/cross so time is a more meaningful metric.

4,500-5,000 miles though


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

This is my first year back in the saddle after a ten year hiatus, and I've done a little over 600 miles since May. A lot of that was road biking however, trying to build my base fitness up. Next year I plan to break 500 on the MTBs alone, and hopefully twice that on the road bike.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

First, I measure in metric, and second I find distance a poor indicator of my mountain biking. Instead I measure my progress in vertical kilometers. So far 78km of climbing in the pas 10 months. I finally got my first mobile phone at the end of Feb 2014. I ride 99% mountain. Also 500 miles is only 800km which is pretty low.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Varaxis said:


> To not go for miles, instead for milestones in skill/ability.


With miles behind you, the skills and ability will follow.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

^^^Wut he sed ^^^


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still recovering from a back injury but hoping that it's healed enough to not give me any issues next season. I set my goal for a minimum of 1,500 miles in 2015.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Over 6,000 this year so more than that. Targeting 1,000 hours in '15.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

No goal for miles. I'm more interested in number of ride days in a year. I'm at 81 mtb ride days for 2014. That's the most since I've started tracking. Another goal is to balance ride time with not burning out. And ALWAYS a goal is to ride trails I haven't ridden before.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

tiretracks said:


> Over 6,000 this year so more than that. Targeting 1,000 hours in '15.


That bike holding up on you?


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

did about 2500 miles this year in all forms, maybe 600 of that mtb though. Whilst I have some goals in terms of mileage, my main goal was to finish 100km races this year, and next year to do the same but take an hour of the times of those events. in order to do that, I just need to be regular in my saddle time, rather than waiting for work/kids/the cycling gods to make time for me


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

tiretracks said:


> Over 6,000 this year so more than that. Targeting 1,000 hours in '15.


That is a lot of hours.....I ride alot.....over 7000 miles on the mtn bike....and I am only at 778 hrs.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> That bike holding up on you?


 Spread it around on five bikes and its not so bad.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

mtnbikej said:


> That is a lot of hours.....I ride alot.....over 7000 miles on the mtn bike....and I am only at 778 hrs.


 Congrats, that's quite an achievement. I admit, 1,000 hours is going to be tough, 20 hours per for 50 weeks, but I figure you have to have lofty goals sometimes.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Will be just shy of 2,500 this year, actually going to ride less next year as I probably went a bit overboard this year. Plan is fewer rides but higher quality i.e. longer road rides when I ride road, longer mtn rides etc.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

jeez, it seems like no one in here has kids


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^3 of them.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

meh, i guess being a single parent takes it to another level, if i get three free hours a week to ride im golden


----------



## MyZenNolan (May 30, 2011)

I'm going to be coaching a high school team this year so less quantity, more quality on the mountains. I'd say about 3k commuting and about 500-1k mountain?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Having a wife likes to ride as much as me helps in finding time to ride.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

obs08 said:


> jeez, it seems like no one in here has kids


One. 18 years old.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Can't just go by miles really....

last year living in Indiana I was over 2000 miles and about 181K climbing.

Idaho this year I am only 1200 miles, but 275K climbing.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

obs08 said:


> jeez, it seems like no one in here has kids


Got 3 kids.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

obs08 said:


> jeez, it seems like no one in here has kids


Kids are overrated lol.


----------



## MyZenNolan (May 30, 2011)

obs08 said:


> jeez, it seems like no one in here has kids


Gonna follow the pack here: 3 kids.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

My girlfriend just started riding this year and now goes on almost every ride with me. She'll be the limiting factor, but hopefully we can average around 20 miles a week. Hitting 1000 miles would be nice. Most of our trails are fairly rocky. Sometimes it takes almost twice as long to cover the same distance on our local trails as it does on trails that are actually maintained and regularly ridden.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

coke said:


> My girlfriend just started riding this year and now goes on almost every ride with me. She'll be the limiting factor, but hopefully we can average around 20 miles a week. Hitting 1000 miles would be nice. Most of our trails are fairly rocky. Sometimes it takes almost twice as long to cover the same distance on our local trails as it does on trails that are actually maintained and regularly ridden.


She shouldn't be your limiting factor.

My wife rides as well. She is a strong rider.....but she doesn't want to put in the long miles/hours that I do. We ride together all the time.....however, we usually start the ride together or finish the ride together. I will either go out early and get in my miles before meeting up with her, or I'll stay out after she is done. We have found this works out well.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Shark said:


> Can't just go by miles really....
> 
> last year living in Indiana I was over 2000 miles and about 181K climbing.
> 
> Idaho this year I am only 1200 miles, but 275K climbing.


Yup, miles are a terrible metric for MTB.

Had a month off due to a broken frame and a few periods of weakness throughout the year and will end up with a little over 150K feet in elevation gain this year. Next year, I'm shooting for 200K, and podium (or damn near) in Sport class in a couple Super-D and Enduro races.


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll be close to 1000 miles this year [all mtb] and am shooting for 1500 next year. I figure at ~30 miles per week, it shouldn't be too difficult. Oh, and I have 4 kids.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in the camp that doesn't count miles. I'm just hoping to get out a lot!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Agree; miles aren't the best indicated for MTB. I am Strava slave and in the few "clubs" I am in, its always the roadies that are at the top of the weekly mileage boards...hard to get 150 miles a week on a MTB. No of rides, hours, climbing, etc. are all important too.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Miles, hours or whatever you want to use as a measurement of time in the saddle matter not. The point is to make a point to get out and have a safe and enjoyable time doing what we all enjoy...riding. 

Cheers to all!


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

As of today, I have 909.17 on the MTB and 4084 miles combined.

I'd really like to get more miles on the mtb, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

mopartodd said:


> As of today, I have 909.17 on the MTB and 4084 miles combined.
> 
> I'd really like to get more miles on the mtb, but we'll see what happens.


I don't know how some get 5-6K miles on their mtbs. Maybe they have flatter land? Where I live, it's all mountains, hence, ideal for mountain biking. But lots of trails get very steep, so it's hard for me to imagine hitting thousands of miles.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I don't know how some get 5-6K miles on their mtbs. Maybe they have flatter land? Where I live, it's all mountains, hence, ideal for mountain biking. But lots of trails get very steep, so it's hard for me to imagine hitting thousands of miles.


I'm at about 1,000 and rode once a week for 10 months of the year. It's possible but I was going on longer rides than I would have if I could make it to the mountains more often


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

As of today, a tad over 600. My goal for 2015 would be 1000 miles.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

my goal is 3000 miles road/mtb combined for 2015. 2014 didnt start until about 5 months in so no need to discuss my mileage for the year.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

My goals are about "days in the dirt" and "# of different venues". I think these are more quality of the experience metrics for me. In 2013, I had 187 days and 45 different venues. 

So, for 2014, I had hoped to increase both. In retrospect, I didn't. I'm at 146 days and 44 venues. 17 of those are places I never rode before. It isn't over yet. I think I will end up at 150+ and 45, respectively. 

In reviewing 2014, I noticed that my hiking count was way up. This is something I do mainly with my wife. So, that's a good thing! And, hey, its "days in the dirt". Also, in 2014, I added snowshoeing to my repertoire. All in all, I'm pretty pleased with 2014. Thanks for giving me an excuse to take a look back.

2015: I think I'll just try to add 15 new places I've never ridden before.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I don't know how some get 5-6K miles on their mtbs. Maybe they have flatter land? Where I live, it's all mountains, hence, ideal for mountain biking. But lots of trails get very steep, so it's hard for me to imagine hitting thousands of miles.


Live out here in So Cal....plenty of elevation to be found. With 7 days left in this year, already racked up 965,000' of climbing on the mtb.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> Live out here in So Cal....plenty of elevation to be found. With 7 days left in this year, already racked up 965,000' of climbing on the mtb.


Love to see your Elevation Data. That is impressive. Send a link to your Garmin Connect!


----------



## YETI_NH (Sep 27, 2012)

Did 1100 MTB miles this year. Plan on doing about the same next year plus add in road riding as another mtb race training element.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I don't know how some get 5-6K miles on their mtbs. Maybe they have flatter land? Where I live, it's all mountains, hence, ideal for mountain biking. But lots of trails get very steep, so it's hard for me to imagine hitting thousands of miles.


Easy access to trails I suppose. Maybe they are counting everything they ride on the MTB.

I ride my HT on the road a lot, but I don't count it as an MTB ride unless the ride is a majority offroad.


----------



## JusReloaded (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm at about 1,300 for 2014. My goal for 2015 is 1,800


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

trmn8er said:


> Love to see your Elevation Data. That is impressive. Send a link to your Garmin Connect!


Garmin Connect - Profile Information for mtnbikej

Jason Martin | Cyclist on Strava


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Unable to see your rides as page is locked and I too am on connect.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

trmn8er said:


> Unable to see your rides as page is locked and I too am on connect.


I fixed the Garmin.Connect link.

Try here....but the elevAtion stats are lower.

Geoladders -- Dashboard (mtnbikej)


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope to break 7000 again on the MTB just over 300,000ft of vert.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I don't know how some get 5-6K miles on their mtbs. Maybe they have flatter land? Where I live, it's all mountains, hence, ideal for mountain biking. But lots of trails get very steep, so it's hard for me to imagine hitting thousands of miles.


Shooting for 3500 and 400,000 ft of accumulated climbing in Colorado.

Climbing here is just as steep as in Asheville (I lived in Fletcher and Hendersonville before moving here) and our mountains are higher. My backyard trails start at 5,900 ft and go up from there.

Bent Creek and Dupont are great places near you for getting in large mileage days without a ton of wear n tear on the body and bike. Those trails are fast and relatively smooth compared to what's in Pisgah Proper.

This year I got 2600 and 285,000 ft of accumulated climbing but was sidelined in Late August. Broke my Kona Satori and waited a month for a rear triangle then bought a Santa Cruz 5010 and 1st ride out on October 23rd I took a spill a ripped the Ulnar Collateral Ligament in my thumb. Been off the bike since and doc says I'll be off for another 4-6 weeks. Also doing PT for an Impinged Shoulder.

Hopes are high for 2015 and my new bike though!


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

my goal between running and mountain biking to reach 1000 miles.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

which garmin do you use? and do you like it? I am looking at getting something that can link to strava as well. I currently use strava on my phone but i hate it because if i want to stop to take pictures it sometimes boots me out of my logged ride.



mtnbikej said:


> I fixed the Garmin.Connect link.
> 
> Try here....but the elevAtion stats are lower.
> 
> Geoladders -- Dashboard (mtnbikej)


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> I fixed the Garmin.Connect link.
> 
> Try here....but the elevAtion stats are lower.
> 
> Geoladders -- Dashboard (mtnbikej)


I cannot even fathom riding this much in a year unless I was retired. This is an amazing amount of elevation gain and miles. I would like to ride sometime as it looks like we are in the same area. Props to you. I was happy to get in a measly 135,000 feet and 1,700 miles this year. Just did my first 4,000' ride (4,500) and I think I'm going to knock down a 5,000' elevation ride this weekend or maybe Friday.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't keep track of such things, see no need.
I ride when ever I can get free.
I bet I do 750-1k


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

mrmattjohnson said:


> which garmin do you use? and do you like it? I am looking at getting something that can link to strava as well. I currently use strava on my phone but i hate it because if i want to stop to take pictures it sometimes boots me out of my logged ride.


Garmin 705.....works for me.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

My goal this year was 1,000 but I'm gonna be about fifty miles short. Oh well, the real goal was to ride as much as I can and I think I did that. 

In backpacking there's a cliche that I hate, but can't help but ascribe to; 'it's about the smiles, not the miles.' I've had a **** eating grin on the trail a whole lot in 2014.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

TheDwayyo said:


> My goal this year was 1,000 but I'm gonna be about fifty miles short. Oh well, the real goal was to ride as much as I can and I think I did that.
> 
> In backpacking there's a cliche that I hate, but can't help but ascribe to; 'it's about the smiles, not the miles.' I've had a **** eating grin on the trail a whole lot in 2014.


I agree with this but i would also say the more miles the more smiles!!!

I just cant get enough!!!!!!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I don't know how some get 5-6K miles on their mtbs. Maybe they have flatter land? Where I live, it's all mountains, hence, ideal for mountain biking. But lots of trails get very steep, so it's hard for me to imagine hitting thousands of miles.


I'm 40 and married with kids so I don't get out as much as I used to but it's not uncommon for me to get 3 days a week each around 15 miles/day and 1500-2500 vert. That's over 2000 and 300,000+ vert carried out to a year.

I know some of these guys are riding much longer and more frequently than I do now. I know I would if not for work, family, etc... 

On the larger question of what to measure. I have a couple of yardsticks, fun and challenge. They usually overlap, and neither one usually has objective measurements attached although challenge *CAN*.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

irishpitbull said:


> Hope to break 7000 again on the MTB.


Do you do mountain biking or road biking on your mountain bike? What's your elevation? I'm surprised some people can get so much on a mtb.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't count miles on a mountain bike (difficulty is more important) but I figure to ride 100 days next season so by the time I add in all the 25+ mile road rides, a 1000 miles sounds easy. Anyway, I voted.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I have no plan(unless you consider more a plan). I did 1100, mostly bike path/rural roads.

I am really interested in how you can measure miles in the woods. The trail I just started riding has no maps online or otherwise(think they are hiding this State Park for some reason). My stupid Tomtom wouldn't even register off road, it would snap to the nearest street(I'm so glad it died). I ordered a Garmin from Home Depot that is for a car(I use it for truck/bus). I'm very happy with it, but off road, it will only go in a straight line, which will give me a rough measure, better than nothing. I just started riding off road so it never has been an issue before.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Misterbill: How can you measure miles in the woods? A simple bike computer works fine. 

Its all I use on my road bike. On my mountain bike, I just don't care so I figure 5 miles each time I ride dirt which is probably grossly under estimating the actual total.

When I buy a new bike next spring, I may add a computer to it just for sh!ts and giggles. Distance in the woods may be interesting. Speed is irrelevant.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mileage? Garmin


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

Next year I am shooting for 3,500 miles. I'll get in close to 3,200 by new years for this year, and I held off on some pleasure riding because my main ride is worn out and I haven't finished building up a replacement, so 3,500 is a realistic goal that will also make me get out and ride a bit more to make it. 4/5th's of my miles are commuting, if I'm lucky, I get in a few dozen miles mountain biking, and the rest of it is pleasure rides or touring.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

No way to track on my MTB but want to ride 100 a week on my road bike


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I hit almost 3300 this year with the last two months being down via broken clavicle. I hope to at least match that next year.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I have no plan(unless you consider more a plan). I did 1100, mostly bike path/rural roads.
> 
> I am really interested in how you can measure miles in the woods. The trail I just started riding has no maps online or otherwise(think they are hiding this State Park for some reason). My stupid Tomtom wouldn't even register off road, it would snap to the nearest street(I'm so glad it died). I ordered a Garmin from Home Depot that is for a car(I use it for truck/bus). I'm very happy with it, but off road, it will only go in a straight line, which will give me a rough measure, better than nothing. I just started riding off road so it never has been an issue before.


Strava. It's a pretty neat app. Check it out.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have no idea how much I ride. I suppose keeping track and having goals would be good. Do you all use strava? I am not into king of the mountain or anything like that but I would like an inexpensive way to keep track of miles and elevation. I typically spread my miles over 3 or 4 bikes, so it would be a pain to put computers on all of them.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes Strava is great, they have proven reliable. 

I started out with Map My Ride but they corrupted and lost a bunch of ride data, had issues with buggy app too.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

bridgestone14 said:


> I have no idea how much I ride. I suppose keeping track and having goals would be good. Do you all use strava? I am not into king of the mountain or anything like that but I would like an inexpensive way to keep track of miles and elevation. I typically spread my miles over 3 or 4 bikes, so it would be a pain to put computers on all of them.


Strava is your friend. Go to the Strava site, add your bikes, and when you use the strava app to ride and track miles, when saving the activity, you can choose which bike you rode. It keeps your overall mileage, each bike's mileage, accumulated elevation...and some other things. I'd love a KOM, but I also like to challenge myself and get Personal Records. You can also see where you stack up.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

bridgestone14 said:


> I have no idea how much I ride. I suppose keeping track and having goals would be good. Do you all use strava? I am not into king of the mountain or anything like that but I would like an inexpensive way to keep track of miles and elevation. I typically spread my miles over 3 or 4 bikes, so it would be a pain to put computers on all of them.


Get a garmin if you want to see speed and stuff in real time. I have 3 bikes with a quick release mount on each bike. Takes under 5 seconds to move it from one bike to the next.

If you don't care about real time results, just use your phone and strava app. I'd advocate having your phone with you when you ride for emergencies anyway


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Garmin Connect should be considered too.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I am really interested in how you can measure miles in the woods.


I use two apps on my phone. Strava and MapMyFitness. Both are free, or you can pay to upgrade for more features. They access the GPS on your phone, and can map out your ride. My wife uses one of her garmin running/Tri watches that she attaches to her bars with a quarter turn quick connect.

The "snap to roads" feature of most auto GPSs can be turned off in the settings if you would want to. Just remember to turn it back on when driving.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you for the input folks. Keep the rubber side down.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I think folks don't realize how useful Strava is as a tracking tool and get turned off by the leader boards. You can keep all of your rides private if it bothers you that much. You can set a new bike up each year to see just that year's mileage etc. Nice app.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I had big plans for 2014 but really had to dial it back due to lingering health issues. (mystery breathing ailment that our great healthcare system can't seem to figure out) I only did 1500 or so this year am just happy to get in some miles on the rail trail for the time being. I'll take what I can get and hope 2015 is a better year.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

Strava is one of the best things that has ever happened as far as motivating myself to ride faster, and ride more often. Even if you could care less about leaderboards, tracking your miles and progress is huge. When you feel lazy and logon in the morning and see how many of your friends got rides in, it kicks you in the ass to go out and ride too.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

mudforlunch said:


> Strava is one of the best things that has ever happened as far as motivating myself to ride faster, and ride more often. Even if you could care less about leaderboards, tracking your miles and progress is huge. When you feel lazy and logon in the morning and see how many of your friends got rides in, it kicks you in the ass to go out and ride too.


Yep. It motivates me to ride longer and harder. I don't get the hate for it except when people ride recklessly or beyond their skill level to chase PRs and endanger others. Other than that it's a great training tool.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

mudforlunch said:


> Strava is one of the best things that has ever happened as far as motivating myself to ride faster, and ride more often. Even if you could care less about leaderboards, tracking your miles and progress is huge. When you feel lazy and logon in the morning and see how many of your friends got rides in, it kicks you in the ass to go out and ride too.


100% agree. Lots of folks automatically assume Strava = not having fun...couldn't be further from the truth for me.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

TiGeo said:


> 100% agree. Lots of folks automatically assume Strava = not having fun...couldn't be further from the truth for me.


+1

Out of all the miles and hours I have ridden on the mtn bike this year, I can honestly say there were only a handful that weren't fun.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Like your signature! When people ask me what kind of health insurance I have, I point to my bike...


Forster said:


> The most expensive bike in the world is still cheaper than the cheapest open heart surgery.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Between 4,000 and 5,000 as per usual... and yes, these are much tougher miles than when I was riding 12,000-plus road. A lot more interesting too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

BikeIntelligencer said:


> Like your signature! When people ask me what kind of health insurance I have, I point to my bike...


 Happened by accident one day when a guy at work was *****ing about his health. I suggested a bike and he switched to complaining about the cost of bikes. After a year on a cheap bike he bought a trek 1500 followed by a Madone 5 two years later. He became a semi-serious cyclist working up to more than 4K miles at one point. Needless to say, he figured out that cycling was cheaper than losing his job and health to weight issues.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

I have 1508 miles for this year, all on a single speed. My average ride is 11 to 12 miles. Half of my mileage is level single track (Florida). The other half is a mix of fire roads, gravel and some connecting pavement (riding during lunch time at work). I use Garmin Connect to set goals and track mileage. My Garmin also has a cadence and wheel pickup for more accurate distance recording under the thick tree coverage on my rides. With my work, there are times when I am out of town and cannot ride for several weeks, so this next year I may ride only 1200 miles, but add some other activities in on my no-ride days.


----------



## pearl-drum-man (Sep 3, 2012)

Just over 2800 for 2014. Goal for 2015 is over 3000. Not just about quantity though, hope to improve the quality significantly.


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

I am going to track every mile that my ass is in a saddle this year. I plan on commuting mainly by bicycle (around 10 miles daily total), lots mountain biking, and lots of distance road biking. This will be the first year tracking my mileage, so hopefully I set a pretty hefty number that I can try to beat next year.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't really keep track of miles . Just hit the trails often and have a blast


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I finally got around to totaling up the 3 computers on the bikes I ride the most, and they came out to just over 6,000 miles. I didn't add in the single speed, which I stopped riding pretty much when I converted one bike over to a 1X10 drivetrain. That was around May. So maybe another 1000 is on that bikes' computer. So, I'm guessing approximately 7000 miles last year. 

I hope to do more than that this year. Tonight, and tomorrow night, I should put in another 21.5 miles each time. 
And so it goes.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I have no way to measure on my mountain bike , but I want to do about 3k on my road bike next year.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

terrasmak said:


> I have no way to measure on my mountain bike , but I want to do about 3k on my road bike next year.


They're not cheap but getting a Garmin was probably my best purchase of 2014 and I got a lot of stuff in 2014. I have a quarter turn mount on all 3 bikes and just swap it from bike to bike depending what I'm riding.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Alias530 said:


> They're not cheap but getting a Garmin was probably my best purchase of 2014 and I got a lot of stuff in 2014. I have a quarter turn mount on all 3 bikes and just swap it from bike to bike depending what I'm riding.


With so many people owning smart phones these days, you don't even have to invest in a Garmin/GPS/Computer any more. Most of the GPS enabled phones can download various tracking programs....Strava, etc. for free and and start tracking your rides.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> With so many people owning smart phones these days, you don't even have to invest in a Garmin/GPS/Computer any more. Most of the GPS enabled phones can download various tracking programs....Strava, etc. for free and and start tracking your rides.


A lot of the places I ride have no cell service, it's required to use Strava.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

Rev, your ideas are almost always in sync with mine. Miles are for road bikes. Smiles are for Mtn bikes.  Between the road and dirt I average over 180 days a year. Later this year I plan to retire so I'll be able to spend more time riding but more importantly a lot more time skiing.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

terrasmak said:


> A lot of the places I ride have no cell service, it's required to use Strava.


Sounds like you're back to Garmin


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

terrasmak said:


> A lot of the places I ride have no cell service, it's required to use Strava.


I don't use the phone app......but doesn't it run off the Satelites....so cell reception is not needed?

I have heard you can run it in Airplane mode and it still works.

https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/...-need-Cell-Data-switched-on-during-recording-


----------



## huckxc (May 11, 2012)

You need cell service to download the strava app, synchronize and updates. I'm not a subscriber, are you able to watch the training videos while using the app (during a ride)?


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

You don't need cell service to record a ride though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I spent most of 2014 nursing injuries and illness, so my miles were way down.

I am retiring on May1, so I should have lots more time to ride.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, 2015 has started. Let's see what we can do.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

2 rides and already 50 miles in


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

2014 had me at ~1700 miles in the dirt and another 1000 on the road, while missing a month due to injury. Hope to increase both those numbers this coming year.


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Sep 19, 2014)

If I make 300 on dirt it will be a good year for me. 
I own a business, plus 3 kids and wife. All keeping me perpetually broke. 
Closest trails about 20 mins away. Good riding about 45 mins away, great riding about 1-1/4 away. 
Times are in truck time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

IFallDown said:


> 2 rides and already 50 miles in


Way to go! I started my year good too, until the chill came in. I wish I had friends that love mtbing. Most of them don't. Still, I enjoy the solitude.


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

hoping for an avg of 20 per week x 52 weeks = 1040.

edit: just saw i did 1026 in 2014, road biking included... and that was only March on. So i'm hoping for 1,500 now.


----------



## BikeWV (Dec 29, 2014)

goin for 2500 all MTB baby!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

With work, family, and college, I'm about halfway through. Trying to put some extra time in.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> With work, family, and college, I'm about halfway through. Trying to put some extra time in.


Awesome!

I'm doing decent on my milage goal for this year, i should be able to complete it. I also knocked out a 50 mile ride which was on my list for this season. More importantly my back and shoulder have been feeling great!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I kind of quit road biking this year. I kept getting linked to this website everytime I looked up info on components for a bike I was rebuilding-one day I said to myself "self-that sounds like fun(mountain biking)". The only downside is that my miles have dropped drastically. I get completly winded trying to ride uphill(it may help to actually buy a mountain bike)a three mile ride(25% walking)is a big ride for me. Also-the road biking that I seem to be enjoying lately, I have heard called 'road mountain biking' which has also limited my mile accumulation. My favorite road route roads have names like 'West Mountain and East Mountain Rd'. I went on the paved bike trail/bike path the other day and did a 30 mile ride, I really did not like it very much-but it did rain all day. My miles for last year were almost 1200-I am up to 450 now, and I rode in Jan Feb Mar and April. I have ridden the same hours and days as last year so I am way up on that-seriously doubt my miles will even get close to last year-but, I am already thinking about trying to ride in the snow this year. That may get me some more miles in. If I get a new bike I will hopefully start getting in ten mile mountain bike rides. I actually do not plan miles for the year, except to beat the previous year.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Goal is 1000miles for this year and I'm about 100 behind now but making up ground fast since I ride more in the summer and have a 3 day riding trip coming up soon which will stack up some miles.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Do trainer miles count? 

Looooong winter this year so I've got about 2.5 months of riding in and am about to click over 500 miles of trails 75k ft elevation.
My pace is picking up as the season progresses so I'm estimating probably 1500 miles for the season. Then it's back on the trainer.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

I have hit 1457 miles so far this year, with 22k elevation (I live in Florida), so just under halfway to my goal. Work picked up for a few months earlier, and in May and June, my miles were much lower than I wanted. I have a few things planned that should add a good amount of miles, that with my regular riding, hitting my 3k goal should not be a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

My average month I will ride 250 to 300 miles climbing around 35K. So far this month I'm on track to hit 400 miles and climb over 60K. 
Plus the only bike I have been riding this year is a fat bike. 
I was hoping to hit 5,000 miles this year but it will probably be closer to 4,000 depending on the snow we get this winter.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't track miles. I dh all summer and trail and ice bike the rest of the year. When I dh I count laps so in 4 hours, I can cram in 12 laps at the bike park. The rest of the year I do track weekly rides which averages 2 rides per week.

I cross train as well and record running distance and times, which averages between 10 and 20 km/week.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I am a little behind my goal for the year.


4200 miles/560k' ascent at this point. (goal 8000/1,000,000' ascent)

Still ahead of last year at this time with mileage by 300 or so miles.....elevation is 80k' ahead of last year.....but I have done it in a lot less number of rides.


I'll pick up the pace, will have to make a big push from this point on.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

mtnbikej said:


> Garmin Connect - Profile Information for mtnbikej
> 
> Jason Martin | Cyclist on Strava


dude thats some impressive riding holy ****. those are some long ass 'loops' if I did a 100+ mile loop in the NE I would be in rehab for a month lol


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

mtnbikej said:


> I am a little behind my goal for the year.
> 
> 4200 miles/560k' ascent at this point. (goal 8000/1,000,000' ascent)
> 
> ...


these trails look mainly like jeep trails and double track. Do you get much decent single track on your normal loops out in SoCal?


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd like to hit 3000 & am at 1440 now. 724 on my SS Soma Juice & 716 on my Vassago Fisticuff. I started recording mileage March 25 (probably had 100 or so miles before that) & was riding mostly "road" on the Fisticuff due to still having snow on the trails. A lot of the Fisti miles are off road, though. Jeep trails & such. Hoping for a fat bike purchase in a few months to keep me going through winter on the numerous snowmobile trails I've been finding close to home recently.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Bhamss said:


> these trails look mainly like jeep trails and double track. Do you get much decent single track on your normal loops out in SoCal?


Some of these are roads no longer open to vehicles, some double track, some bridal trails To get to single track, the trails tend to be pretty short. Unfortunately we do not have miles and miles and miles of singletrack trails. Usually you gotta traverse some fire road to get to them.

Most of our trails are multi-use, thus they are generally on the wide side.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

richde said:


> Yup, miles are a terrible metric for MTB.
> 
> Had a month off due to a broken frame and a few periods of weakness throughout the year and will end up with a little over 150K feet in elevation gain this year. Next year, I'm shooting for 200K, and podium (or damn near) in Sport class in a couple Super-D and Enduro races.


Won both the Enduro race (at 46 with no age classes) and Super-D series in Cat 2, and at 154K' of climbing so far, looks like 250K' will be the updated goal. Along with setting PR's while getting ready for next winter's Bootleg Canyon race season.

Getting older and faster is awesome.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

How's everyone achieving their goal so far?

I'm a little short but getting there.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Do you do mountain biking or road biking on your mountain bike? What's your elevation? I'm surprised some people can get so much on a mtb.


I'm behind. Still have time for 6000miles and 350,000 of vert. 85% trail, 10% dirt roads, 5% paved.

2015
Distance	4,869.5 mi
Time	339h 14m
Elev Gain	293,717 ft
Rides	243


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I just checked. I went 1000+ last week! I should be able to do 1200 or better this year. The funny part is that most of it is in short rides - <10 miles. This morning I got 9. Last week Wed. it was 4. With a couple 20's and 30's, they keep adding up.

-F


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

I will be short. I wanted to do 3000, but it looks like I will only get 2500. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> How's everyone achieving their goal so far?


I'm getting close. It's been an awesome year for me. Not only in distance but knocked out a few goals, rode some new trails on my 'must ride' list, met some new friends on the trails, got a few new people into mountain biking, and most importantly have had no major injuries yet this year! :thumbs: (knocks wood)


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I am now 85% towards my goal of 100 days on a bike in 2015. I've probably ended up well past the 1000 miles I estimated for a season because I ended up doing more road rides than I originally thought.

The skis are in for a pre-season tune so I'm looking forward to my next season. If I didn't ski, I'd figure out how to dress and ride in the winter but I do ski so I don't have to worry about cold weather rides which I really do not like anyway.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> How's everyone achieving their goal so far?
> 
> I'm a little short but getting there.


No idea due to my third Garmbige crapping out on me.

Actually, I know I'm short of my goal due to just not riding enough. Had a lot going on this season away from the bike, but no excuses, I could have made time to ride more, I just didn't. Oh well, season isn't over yet.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Rev Bubba said:


> I am now 85% towards my goal of 100 days on a bike in 2015. I've probably ended up well past the 1000 miles I estimated for a season because I ended up doing more road rides than I originally thought.
> 
> The skis are in for a pre-season tune so I'm looking forward to my next season. If I didn't ski, I'd figure out how to dress and ride in the winter but I do ski so I don't have to worry about cold weather rides which I really do not like anyway.


Are you doing 100 days in a row or total for the year?


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Since most of my riding 100% backcountry singletrack, I don't really set my goal for 'miles.' I set my goal for vertical feet climbed. Most of the rides I do are not that far mileage-wise, but there is 2-3k feet of climbing in 5 miles or less.

This is the first year I've really had a "goal" with my riding, and I shot for 5000' of climbing every week. Most weeks throughout the summer I was able to attain that or exceed it; I got 6500'+ on several weeks. At least to me, mileage doesn't seem to accurately reflect the effort I have to put into my rides.

I don't own a road bike and never plan to, but considering the times I've ridden 20 miles or so on the pavement to or from a mountain bike ride, those road miles were by far the easiest part of the ride.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Still on track to meet my 5000 mi / 450 hr goals. Looks like with a strong winter I should be able to surpass both. Might cut it close on mileage but hours will be good.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

I'm at 3,174 and 311,864' vert. Shooting for 4,000 mi and 400,000'.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I am behind......August was not a good month.

Goals:

8000 miles/1,000,000' Ascent

Currently:
*Distance* 5,640.8 mi
*Time	* 614h 47m
*Elev Gain* 743,727 ft
*Rides* 180
*Avg Distance:* 31.46 mi
*Avg Elevation Gain:* 4,082 ft
*Avg Time:* 3:24:54 h:m:s

Mileage wise, I will still beat last years 7300 miles....projecting about 7600, but in way less rides.
Elevation wise, it is gonna be close. Might come down to a very strong push the last couple weeks of the year.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My goal was 500mi of mtb singletrack for the year. I passed that one awhile ago. And that was even considering the fact that there were a couple months of record rainfall early in the summer where riding conditions are usually excellent and I got diddly squat for dirt rides locally.

I've updated my goals for the year. I currently stand as such for all-purpose miles:

Distance	783.4 mi
Time	112h 46m
Elev Gain	44,964 ft
Rides	66

I want to hit 1,000 all-purpose miles with at least 750mi of it being mtb. I'm currently at 600mi of mtb (out of my 783mi total), so I think my goal is very attainable. Especially since mtb's are gaining access to a significant chunk of trail soon that will connect a couple of properties with existing mtb trails, so I have some exploring to do. Much of that trail is also pretty weather-hardened already, so it gives me more foul-weather riding opportunities.

I have not yet really approached my 50mi single ride goal yet, though. Part of that is a time limitation. There's a big event this weekend that would be a perfect opportunity to go for that single ride goal, but I'm actually working the event, so I probably won't ride more than 10-15 mi (and most of that at night, I expect).


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm up to 2100 & should be able to get 3000 if I apply myself. I'm at 235 hours which includes quite a few trainer sessions last spring & for the last couple of weeks. I've climbed 204,000 feet so far.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

100 days for the year or season which, for me, is about six or seven months. November through April I'm skiing but there is some overlap in April.


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

gzank6 said:


> hoping for an avg of 20 per week x 52 weeks = 1040.
> 
> edit: just saw i did 1026 in 2014, road biking included... and that was only March on. So i'm hoping for 1,500 now.


Not do well so far. 691 to date. Will try to kick in some extra thru year end.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

889 as of today's ride. Looks like I should be able to make my 1000 mile goal for 2015. About 95% singletrack.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> Did 1700 this year, shooting for 2,000 in 2015.


I'm at 1689 as of today, and 138,500 feet of elevation gain. I should easily hit 2000 miles and around 165,000 feet gain. 90% Mountain, 10% MTB on the road. No road bike at this time.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> I am behind......August was not a good month.
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...


1,000,000 feet J. You own this. Hit me up if you want to ride the Oaks/CHSP again. You are in beast mode. Seriously.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I cheated with road miles. I'm at 2300 miles and 130,000 ft logged on GPS (can only guess what isn't logged), but I'm guessing 1/3 of the miles were on the road. Gotta make do with living in the middle of a flat desert valley, with real mountain ranges a 1 hr drive away in any direction. At least the road miles were done on a heavy singlespeed with triple flat protection, usually with a weighed down backpack. 

No plan, but I do remember saying I'd moonshot and try for 500,000 ft on New Years. *knees aching at thought*


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> 2014 had me at ~1700 miles in the dirt and another 1000 on the road, while missing a month due to injury. Hope to increase both those numbers this coming year.


Miles plan crashed awhile ago as my road riding is way off due to work schedule..  Since I knew the miles would be off I had to switch to number of rides for the year, 150. Will take some work, need about 45 by the end of the year, but may accomplish that. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

My original goal for the year was 500 miles, but I am currently at 800+, and have adjusted hoping for 1200 miles. Currently sitting at 87,800 ft of elevation gain, so hoping to make 100,000 ft as well.


----------



## seandm (Mar 18, 2004)

My goal at the start of the year was 5000 miles almost all on the dirt. As of today I am only 50 miles from reaching that goal and am now looking to hit 6000 before the year end.

I had a epiphany after the comments to my original thread back last year when I was complaining about not being able to get enough training time in.

http://forums.mtbr.com/xc-racing-training/pm-trainer-cx-bike-943337.html

happy to say that the advice of increased volume did the trick.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I am almost at my goal...3000...should end up just shy of 3500. This is road/cx/mountain. Probably 500 mountain.

Edit. Miles.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

was on course for my goal of 5000km, but training in another sport takes up those couple of hours in the mornings I make a couple of times a week. won't be much short but decided the spirit of the goal will be reached if not the number. 
also aiming at a better time in an event in a month that I've done for the last 4 years, will see if the overall fitness has come along


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I hit my single ride mileage goal yesterday. Ended up with just shy of 52mi. No clue on elevation totals because different places give me different numbers. Strava seems to want to cheat me. It says 3110ft. Garmin Connect can't make up its mind. The activity itself reports about 5500ft, but the "Personal Records" portion says 8200ft. Topofusion tells me 9320ft. 

This ride put me over 700 mtb miles on the year, too. I'm just shy of 900 all-purpose miles.

That's with 128h and 70 rides.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I met my 1000 mile goal Thursday after the late season start in May due to the long winter.
All mileage was achieved this season on one intermediate/advanced singletrack system. 
As of today I've got 1025 miles and 139,000 feet of elevation.
It'll be a late season this year and I just built up a 29+ rig for the snow so I'll get a couple hundred more before season end.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I average around 50 miles a week all year long. Even factoring in an injury or sickness - I'm still going over 2,000 miles - but you can easily do that in California. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Goal was 1200 miles, after today's ride I'm at 1195 with almost 2 months left in the year.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Currently at 758 singletrack miles trying to get back in shape after 0 miles last year, a late start due to a wet Spring and few miles in the last month while I heal from an otb.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll probably be at around 90% this year. Work and double degreeing is stealing my time.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

Set my goal at 1000 miles for the year. Single track miles as that is all I ride.

Checking Strava for year to date, 943 miles, 136 hours, 46,365 ft elevation, 118 rides. 

The lousy ski season last year got me off to a early start.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Never really had a goal per se, except to ride as often as I can. Just checked Strava and I'm just under 2000 miles for the year all on dirt with about a quarter million feet of climbing. That's with a couple weeks of down time with a sprained MCL and living in a place with real winter weather.

So lets say 3000 miles and 300,000 feet of climbing before the end of December is my goal. That's going to be tough because we just got a foot of snow and all my normal trails will most likely be closed down until Spring but I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Im at 1800 as of right now. 80% MTB 20% road bike.


----------



## Broncstad (Aug 4, 2009)

No milage plan but I'm at 5125. Climbing 1,000,000ft of dirt is my goal. Right now I'm nursing a back injury sitting at 941,818ft of dirt. About 10 more days rest and I'll go finish this off. Most technical Mtb climbing in the northbay. Lake Sonoma and the oat hill mine trail. Love climbing!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Back injury, surgery, recovery, car accident/re-injury, re-recovery. I'm just happy to be nearly pain free. I also managed to get in about 1100 miles of riding despite all that nonsense. It hasn't been a good year, but things are looking up.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> I just checked. I went 1000+ last week! I should be able to do 1200 or better this year. The funny part is that most of it is in short rides - <10 miles. This morning I got 9. Last week Wed. it was 4. With a couple 20's and 30's, they keep adding up.
> 
> -F


With only a ~5 mi. ride yesterday I just went over 1200mi. And it was a legit ride. I went to clear some storm damage off a trail on my fatbike. There's lots of time left this year to put on a few more.

Ride on!
-F


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

A back injury on 10/25 has me sidelined & there's no way I can put on the miles I need to to make my goal. In fact, I can put zero miles on at this point & I honestly don't know when I might be able to ride again.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

ah sorry man that sucks, I was a pilot for 12 years and my back is has definitely suffered. Heal fast, get some physical therapy and some acupuncture. Check out the rider down forum and see if they have any good advice.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

redwarrior said:


> A back injury on 10/25 has me sidelined & there's no way I can put on the miles I need to to make my goal. In fact, I can put zero miles on at this point & I honestly don't know when I might be able to ride again.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)

My goal is 3000 for this year and I am at 2885. I would have been long past my goal by now, but various things after interrupted riding over the last couple months. (work/injury/vacation).


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

I was shooting for 1500 this year, i'm probably a few hundred behind that (my count isn't totally accurate, got a new bike, rode it for 150 miles before putting a computer on it, put quite a few on demo bikes, ect...)

I did not make any of my other riding goals either, although the year is not over yet. Unfortunately injured at the moment and not sure how much more i'll get this year.

It has been a great year of riding, however, with lots of skills gained and lots of new territory explored. Did my first riding in Moab too, and intend to spend a good amount of time there in the future. I'm not too bummed I haven't met my goals, i've got a young child and was working hard at a newly expanded business too. Next year i'm gonna hit it hard!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm nearly at 1,000 miles. 974.5 according to Strava.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It's looking like I will be somewhere around 3,300 miles by Christmas. About 60% of that will be singletrack.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Broncstad said:


> No milage plan but I'm at 5125. Climbing 1,000,000ft of dirt is my goal. Right now I'm nursing a back injury sitting at 941,818ft of dirt. About 10 more days rest and I'll go finish this off. Most technical Mtb climbing in the northbay. Lake Sonoma and the oat hill mine trail. Love climbing!


Dooood. that's just crazy. Nice work. How many days a week do you ride? You've got to average over 2700' per day to get a million feet. I guess that's doable but you sure can't miss many days.


----------



## Broncstad (Aug 4, 2009)

KRob said:


> Dooood. that's just crazy. Nice work. How many days a week do you ride? You've got to average over 2700' per day to get a million feet. I guess that's doable but you sure can't miss many days.


Thx! Right now I'm at 963,438ft, all dirt! 268 rides so far. I was on pace for over 1.2 million averaging 100,000 per month through the first 8 months. Got a lower back tweak at work and been limping to the finish line. Finally starting to feel strong again


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*Riding day #200 today*

3200 miles so far. About two thirds of my rides are on the Mountain Bike. Ski season is just around the corner and I hope it cuts into my riding.
March riding in Hurricane, Mountain Bike Oregon, McKenzie River Trail, and a road trip to Moab with a stop in Bend on the way home are some of the high lights. Banff Gran Fondo was a great day on the road bike.


----------



## gshocksv (Jun 21, 2015)

According to Strava, I've ridden over 3,400 miles, 351 hours, and 502,000 feet!

Goal's to reach 500,000 feet, happy I achieved it with a month left in 2015.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

7000 miles as of today.....not gonna make my 8000 mile goal.

920,000' of ascent....gonna be a big push to make my 1,000,000'....but it is still achievable. 


Currently I am about 40,000' and 300 miles ahead of last year, but in 22 less rides.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm somewhere close to 7,000 as well. But no where near the vertical, it's flat here.


----------



## Broncstad (Aug 4, 2009)

920,000' of ascent....gonna be a big push to make my 1,000,000'....but it is still achievable. 


Killer!! You got that sh!t... Great year!!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Goal Achieved! Woot!! 1,500 miles in 2015. Cheers!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Woohooo!!!!!!!!!!

Got my 1,000,000' of ascent yesterday.

However, came up about 400 miles short of 8000 miles.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Made my goal of more than last year*

Made my goal of more than last year, and I lost two full months due to injuries/travel. And still rode my age on my birthday.









2015









2014​


----------

